# Avicularia minatrix



## Professor T (Nov 10, 2004)

Can anyone share some first hand information on _Avicularia minatrix_? This is a species I am interested in and I would like to know your opinions on the pros and cons of keeping this species.

I have the impression from what I read they are fast, docile, small, slow growing, live 6-10 years and retain their striped abdomen pattern into adulthood.  Are any of these impressions false in your opinion? Anything special you can think of about their care? How similar are they to _A. versicolor_ with regard to webbing habits?

Thanks for your time


----------



## Tony (Nov 10, 2004)

Nope , they seem on the mark. I currently have around 20, used to have a few more but  I think the ones I was getting were not as CB as was being tossed around at the time.Especially considering the price on a 2.5" specimen. Rick W also confided a LARGE number wre smuggled into Europe, so they were likely the very same ones filtering back. I would also add to you list that they are very hardy, I made many mistakes with my first girl, but now I keep them (and all avics) dry and water every week. They web just like versi, 'for the most part' 

I love em and hope to produce em in the future, ahem out there I NEED MALES!!!!
T


----------



## moricollins (Nov 10, 2004)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=111263


hope this helps.

Mori


----------



## Professor T (Nov 10, 2004)

moricollins said:
			
		

> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=111263
> 
> hope this helps.
> 
> Mori


Thanks Mori, I already did that search prior to my post and some of it was helpful.


----------



## Professor T (Nov 10, 2004)

monantony said:
			
		

> Nope , they seem on the mark. I currently have around 20, used to have a few more but  I think the ones I was getting were not as CB as was being tossed around at the time.Especially considering the price on a 2.5" specimen. Rick W also confided a LARGE number wre smuggled into Europe, so they were likely the very same ones filtering back. I would also add to you list that they are very hardy, I made many mistakes with my first girl, but now I keep them (and all avics) dry and water every week. They web just like versi, 'for the most part'
> 
> I love em and hope to produce em in the future, ahem out there I NEED MALES!!!!
> T


monantony,

Thanks for responding  :worship: 

How much did you pay for your 2.5" minatrix? Are most of your 20 minatrix slings? Did the ones you suspected were WC die? Did your first female die because conditions were too moist?

Hope you find a male


----------



## JohnxII (Nov 10, 2004)

_fast, docile, small_
True

_slow growing_
A bit slower than other avics yes, but not that slow compared with some Brachy's, Grammy's, Aphono's etc.

_live 6-10 years_
This I can not tell. I only have slings.

_retain their striped abdomen pattern into adulthood._
True

_Anything special you can think of about their care?_
Need to provide ample hidings places, e.g. small fake leaves etc. For they are extremely skittish and shy among avics. The slightest disturbance can send them racing for laps.

_How similar are they to A. versicolor with regard to webbing habits?_
A little less heavy on webbing, but tend to stay closer to ground and incorporate more dirt into webbing.

_pros_
Easy to care for, up coming molt easy to spot (with light coloured legs from youth through adulthood)

_cons_
Can be quite a runner. Treat the same as Pokeys during maintenance etc. Definitely not as bitey/defensive though! Also they are said to have a more potent venom than say avics/versi's/pupurea's.


----------



## Professor T (Nov 11, 2004)

*minatrix venom*



			
				JohnxII said:
			
		

> _fast, docile, small_
> True
> 
> _slow growing_
> ...


JohnxII,

I understood they could be fast, but I've never heard anything about their venom. The kind of Ts I keep are the more docile / venom not usually significant kind, like: _G. rosea, G. pulchra, B. smithi, _ and _A. versicolor._ 

Has anyone ever been bitten by either an _A. minatrix_ adult or sling that can tell us the result of the bite? Does anyone have a link to a bite report or more specific information about _A. minatrix_ venom?

I won't keep pokies because in my opinion their venom is more of a risk than I'm willing to take from one of my own personal pets. I'm sure different people have set different limits based on their situations. I understand pokie venom isn't lethal, but I also understand its no joke.

I would like to get a "feel" for the strength of _A. minatrix_ venom, without having one bite me. Authentic cases would be appreciated.


----------



## JohnxII (Nov 11, 2004)

OK I read about the minatrix venom either from here or from the books. And don't get too concerned about it either, we're talking about a small difference like emilia's venom might be a tad more potent than its Mexican Red cousins!

I say get them! 

Although I'd also like to hear the inputs from other keepers... after all, I've only had my minatrix slings for a few months...


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't think a bite from A. minatrix would be a big deal and I can't imagine what you would have to do to make it bite. It's more likely that you get shot with feces, they are little poopmachines!
And it's good that they poop a lot, in my case that's only sign of live I get from my little beauty.
I've had her for about a year now and after she moved into the hollow branch I have in her enclosure, I haven't seen much more than her feet or her butt for some few seconds.
Even when I feed her with tweezers (she does not hunt actively), she's only out for the few seconds it takes to grab the roach or cricket.

This is no complaint, I like her lifestyle the way it is, I'm always happy to catch a glimpse at her!
But I think that Avics (arboreals in general?!), when provided with enough places to retreat, are lousy display Ts and I don't recommend them for beginners.

If you are aware of their secretive lifestyle and still want one, I say go for it, they are great little critters!

greets
Bernhard


----------



## Aviculariinae (Nov 11, 2004)

They are rather boring to look at aswell................................ ;P


----------



## Professor T (Nov 11, 2004)

Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> They are rather boring to look at aswell................................ ;P


Yes, that minatrix is drop dead boring! I'm going to get one, its just a question of when.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Nov 12, 2004)

a little fast, but I never have noticed any aggression. As someone said not really an active hunter, mine has ignored food at times until I put it in her tunnel. Toxicity, I don't know, never bit. Beauty is absolutly high on the list, mine is one of the first I show folks. A little mist every couple of weeks on the wall (for drinking), fairly dry substrate (after the sling stage), tallish container. Mine isn't really big on roaches but eats them regularly, shows a preference for crix (blah).
Rev


----------



## Shaun (Jul 21, 2016)

My female minatrix is very docile,I often leave the door open (with me watching of course) and she always wanders out and on to my hand ,she gorgeous,be warned cause they do like to jump aswell I only handle her over my bed,love the way she walks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 21, 2016)

Talking of necro thread. Dude this thread is 12 years old

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Jul 21, 2016)

Shaun said:


> My female minatrix is very docile,I often leave the door open (with me watching of course) and she always wanders out and on to my hand ,she gorgeous,be warned cause they do like to jump aswell I only handle her over my bed,love the way she walks.


How about just not handling it at all?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 22, 2016)

Shaun said:


> My female minatrix is very docile,I often leave the door open (with me watching of course) and she always wanders out and on to my hand ,she gorgeous,be warned cause they do like to jump aswell I only handle her over my bed,love the way she walks.


WHY THE NECRO? You didn't... You, I can't, WHYYY?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Jul 22, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> WHY THE NECRO? You didn't... You, I can't, WHYYY?


God help us all. Shaun has somehow managed to meddle with the fabric of space time.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

